
Ask HN: HN Holiday Theme - deepsand
Happy holidays!<p>Is this the first time HN’s been themed, @dang?
======
dang
No, pg created that many years ago.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20071225140214/http://news.ycomb...](https://web.archive.org/web/20071225140214/http://news.ycombinator.com/)

